# Top 10 Amazing Kitchens



## *amy* (May 5, 2008)

I watched this yesterday on HGTV. You will not believe some of these kitchens.

Decorating : Kitchen : Tour the Top 10 Amazing Kitchens : Home & Garden Television


----------



## Andy M. (May 5, 2008)

I'm depressed.


----------



## ChefJune (May 5, 2008)

I saw them, too, but I liked #3 much better than #1.  I'm tired of everyone doing "Tuscan."

I also think it's truly sad that such a high percentage of those over-the-top kitchens are never cooked in.  One of the managers at The Great Indoors said their estimate is around 75 percent that are rarely, if ever used.  All that money for show!  

Wonder how the downturn in the economy might change that?


----------



## Robo410 (May 5, 2008)

Mine isn't that pretty because I USE IT.  But, there were two or three there I wouldn't mind spending some time in.


----------



## Robo410 (May 5, 2008)

Chef June, that is so true.  I bought high end appliances when I built my home, and at the dealers I was asked. "Do you really cook or do you just want showpieces?"


----------



## ChefJune (May 5, 2008)

We had a really big discussion on the choices of floor coverings these days...  so many people are putting hard wood floors in their kitchens.  and you had better not do that if you really use your kitchen.  Hard wood floors were NEVER meant to take that kind of wear and tear, and as well, serious water damage WILL result.... not a question or "if," rather only "when!"


----------



## *amy* (May 5, 2008)

ChefJune said:


> We had a really big discussion on the choices of floor coverings these days... so many people are putting hard wood floors in their kitchens. and you had better not do that if you really use your kitchen. Hard wood floors were NEVER meant to take that kind of wear and tear, and as well, serious water damage WILL result.... not a question or "if," rather only "when!"


 

I'd go with the heated pillowed limestone.


----------



## Jeekinz (May 5, 2008)

Tuscan or Kitchen & Family room are the only two I would cook in.  I NEED a fireplace in my kitchen and/or a wood fired brick oven.

Then, I will be recieving divorce papers and would proudly accept unemployment checks because I would never leave it.


----------



## *amy* (May 5, 2008)

CJ, I liked #3 as well. The built-in sushi bar was pretty cool... And I don't eat much sushi.  The #1 Tuscan was a bit like a museum, & I agree there's too much Tuscan goin' around.

One kitchen had 7? ovens & accomodated 100 people. Yikes! Everyone comes over & cooks. The Southern appealed tome because of the built-in pasta cooker. With the touch of a button the pasta drains in the sink.   The illuminated limestone? was very impressive.  Who wouldn't want a kitchen that glows in the dark. 

There were certain elements I liked about each kitchen. Too bad the site doesn't have a 360 view. The pictures don't do them justice. If it airs again, it's a must see.


----------



## Jeekinz (May 5, 2008)

ChefJune said:


> We had a really big discussion on the choices of floor coverings these days... so many people are putting hard wood floors in their kitchens. and you had better not do that if you really use your kitchen. Hard wood floors were NEVER meant to take that kind of wear and tear, and as well, serious water damage WILL result.... not a question or "if," rather only "when!"


 
I put engineered HW floors down in my kitchen and couldn't be happier. Not only do they get wear from foot traffic, I chase my dog with a RC car there too. They still shine like new after 3 1/2 years. I floated the flooring for more cushion which is great on the back and feet. If your HW floor wears out like you think, then it was finished poorly or installed incorrectly.


----------



## Andy M. (May 5, 2008)

ChefJune said:


> We had a really big discussion on the choices of floor coverings these days... so many people are putting hard wood floors in their kitchens. and you had better not do that if you really use your kitchen. Hard wood floors were NEVER meant to take that kind of wear and tear, and as well, serious water damage WILL result.... not a question or "if," rather only "when!"


 

We will be remodelling our condo this summer.  The kitchen is getting a ceramic tile floor.  The rest of the main floor will be hardwood.  I rejected hardwood for the kitchen because I tend to be a sloppy cook and didn't want to be constantly wiping up spills as I am prepping or cooking or cleaning.

On the other hand, my sister, who lives in her kitchen, has had a hardwood floor in her kitchen for at least 10 years and it is still in perfect condition.  However, if she drops any food bit or liquid on her floor, she stops and mops.  That's not for me.


----------



## Saphellae (May 5, 2008)

You can just tell the houses are absolute huge mansions.. I want one!!


----------



## Jeekinz (May 5, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> However, if she drops any food bit or liquid on her floor, she stops and mops. That's not for me.


 
That's what dogs are for.


----------



## *amy* (May 5, 2008)

Saphellae said:


> You can just tell the houses are absolute huge mansions.. I want one!!


 
I was thinking the same thing, Saph. If the kitchen is 600 sq feet, I can't imagine the size of the other rooms.

Andy, one kitchen had a floor vent with suction. You just sweep the crumbs toward the vent. Where they go -- I don't know.


----------



## Robo410 (May 5, 2008)

polished concrete is probably the best floor idea for a kitchen.  Wood works fine but will show usage for sure.  Tile can be great but the grout will get cruddy whatever you do, and some tiles can crack.  Various vinyl floorings are fairly strong.  Nothing is perfect, eh.  

I grew up in a wood floored kitchen...no problems.  Got one now.  Expect if I ever sell I would sand and resurface.  Use gelpads over most of it anyway!


----------



## Saphellae (May 5, 2008)

Add another 100 square feet and thats my entire apartment...


----------



## Calya (May 5, 2008)

I can't watch that stuff anymore. It makes me want to get a new house.


----------



## ChefJune (May 5, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> I put engineered HW floors down in my kitchen and couldn't be happier. Not only do they get wear from foot traffic, I chase my dog with a RC car there too. They still shine like new after 3 1/2 years. I floated the flooring for more cushion which is great on the back and feet. If your HW floor wears out like you think, then it was finished poorly or installed incorrectly.


 
These are flooring experts who are advising strongly against it.  I'm sure there are exceptions to every rule.


----------



## ChefJune (May 5, 2008)

Saphellae said:


> You can just tell the houses are absolute huge mansions.. I want one!!


 
No you don't!  How do I know?  I know you don't want to pay to HEAT it!


----------



## ChefJune (May 5, 2008)

Saphellae said:


> Add another 100 square feet and thats my entire apartment...


 
That _IS_ my apartment.  My kitchen measures 7 x 14.  I used to have one of those 1000 sq ft kitchens..I needed roller skates to get from the stove to the fridge.


----------



## Jeekinz (May 5, 2008)

ChefJune said:


> These are flooring experts who are advising strongly against it. I'm sure there are exceptions to every rule.


 
They must specialize in tile work.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 5, 2008)

Where did I miss the sushi bar?  I still don't see it - someone - point me to it!


----------



## *amy* (May 5, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Where did I miss the sushi bar? I still don't see it - someone - point me to it!


 

It's in the Green kitchen - see the lazy susan thingie?  Another reason I like that one - lots of Asian influence & bamboo flooring (as I recall).

Decorating : Kitchen : Tour the Top 10 Amazing Kitchens : Home & Garden Television

Better to watch the show. There's so many details, appliances etc., you can't see on the site.


----------



## Essiebunny (May 5, 2008)

We just replaced a 14 year old hardwood floor in the kitchen with ceramic.
The hardwood is lovely for a few years, but if you really cook and spend a lot of time in the kitchen, it starts to show wear and looks terrible. Hardwood everywhere else in the house is great for me, but not my cooking area.

I must admit that the replacing of the floor ended up with granite countertops and new upscale appliances, as well. One thing just led to another.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 5, 2008)

*amy* said:


> It's in the Green kitchen - see the lazy susan thingie?  Another reason I like that one - lots of Asian influence & bamboo flooring (as I recall).
> 
> Decorating : Kitchen : Tour the Top 10 Amazing Kitchens : Home & Garden Television
> 
> Better to watch the show. There's so many details, appliances etc., you can't see on the site.



OHHHHHHHHHH - I thought I missed a little sushi setting meaning the refrigerated section for the sushi - that's what I want


----------



## Jeekinz (May 5, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> OHHHHHHHHHH - I thought I missed a little sushi setting meaning the refrigerated section for the sushi - that's what I want


 
(tsk tsk tsk)   Would that come with a strapping mid 30's Japanese fellow?


----------



## kitchenelf (May 5, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> (tsk tsk tsk)   Would that come with a strapping mid 30's Japanese fellow?



Well.......................now.........................that would certainly be nice   ...and up to mid 40's is fine with me


----------



## Andy M. (May 5, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> I put engineered HW floors down in my kitchen and couldn't be happier. Not only do they get wear from foot traffic, I chase my dog with a RC car there too. They still shine like new after 3 1/2 years. I floated the flooring for more cushion which is great on the back and feet. If your HW floor wears out like you think, then it was finished poorly or installed incorrectly.


 

Jeeks, what's an engineered hardwood floor?


----------



## babetoo (May 5, 2008)

ChefJune said:


> I saw them, too, but I liked #3 much better than #1.  I'm tired of everyone doing "Tuscan."
> 
> I also think it's truly sad that such a high percentage of those over-the-top kitchens are never cooked in.  One of the managers at The Great Indoors said their estimate is around 75 percent that are rarely, if ever used.  All that money for show!
> 
> Wonder how the downturn in the economy might change that?


 
thanks, that was my reaction as well. nothing going on in any of them.babe


----------



## Jeekinz (May 5, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Jeeks, what's an engineered hardwood floor?


 
A plywood substraight with a veneer of your choice for the surface.  A misconception is that it cannot be refinished, or only refinished once.  This is not true since the finished veneer is the depth to the tongue/groove joint.  You can only refinish a solid floor to that point as well, otherwise you'll have huge gaps from the joint and you'll cut into the fasteners.  The multi-directional substraight provides a stable floor with minimal movement.  Most brands can be glued, nailed, stapled or floated.  They are usually cheaper than solid HW.  Most brands come with a factory finish that you cannot re-create out in the field.  Super durable and easy to install.  Very DIY friendly.  The DW and I installed our floor (270ish sq ft) in a weekend.  That's including removing 6-7 different floors from 1910 to 2005, installing a layer of  luan and the padding material used underneath floating floors.


----------



## Andy M. (May 5, 2008)

Sounds good.  How large are the pieces?


----------



## Jeekinz (May 5, 2008)

It's just like installing a wood floor.  If you buy 2 1/4" width planks, that's what you put down.  The cartons usually have varying lengths from about 2-3'.  It's alot of work but the DW and I were working like a well oiled machine.  If you install it yourself, be very careful of patterns.  Even though you may think your doing the right thing by using different lengths in different places, you could still wind up with the "brick" effect.  It kind of works like a weird mathmatecal formula.  Theres a section on my floor that came out that way.  The we regrouped.  The room adjacent to the kitchen (through the wood doors) is the bar.  That room has laminate wood flooring that was there when we moved in.  You can really tell the difference between the two.  Like freshly grated parmesan to the Kraft junk.  lol


----------



## Jeekinz (May 5, 2008)

Don't forget the engineered floors have a durable factory finish that can be used immediately, and there's no sanding or chemical use during installation.  100% HW needs to be aclimated, installed, sanded, then finished.


----------



## Andy M. (May 5, 2008)

I understand.  Some flooring comes in larger panels that represent several 2 1/4" boards.


----------



## miniman (May 5, 2008)

We put a commercial grade wood effect vinyl into the kitchen when we replaced flooring after the fire. It is working well. Mind you we do have a mobile vacuum cleaner/mop that ensures that spills do not stay around long.


----------



## Jeekinz (May 5, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> I understand. Some flooring comes in larger panels that represent several 2 1/4" boards.


 
Most laminate floors are constructed that way.  I'm sure there's an engineered wood floor like that, but I haven't seen it or dealt with it before.


----------



## *amy* (May 5, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Don't forget the engineered floors have a durable factory finish that can be used immediately, and there's no sanding or chemical use during installation. 100% HW needs to be aclimated, installed, sanded, then finished.


 
Thanks for your explanation of engineered HW, Jeeks.  I stopped into a carpet/flooring shop & looked at the samples.  Hard to imagine though what it would look like in a room.  I asked if it would work on slanted floors, as my entryway dips down toward the front door.  (Probably a result of the big Northridge earthquake.)  He kept saying "I don't know what you mean" re a slanted floor. The phone kept ringing, he was alone - so I left.  Does that make sense?  Can you put the engineered HW on a slanted (dipped) floor?  Is it better than Pergo? TIA


----------



## Jeekinz (May 5, 2008)

*amy* said:


> Thanks for your explanation of engineered HW, Jeeks. I stopped into a carpet/flooring shop & looked at the samples. Hard to imagine though what it would look like in a room. I asked if it would work on slanted floors, as my entryway dips down toward the front door. (Probably a result of the big Northridge earthquake.) He kept saying "I don't know what you mean" re a slanted floor. The phone kept ringing, he was alone - so I left. Does that make sense? Can you put the engineered HW on a slanted (dipped) floor? Is it better than Pergo? TIA


 
For the best results, you would obviously want to have the subfloor as flat as possible.  You would need to measure how much the floor is sagging and if there is some structural damage causing it.  You would want to fix that before investing in a new floor.  It's hard to tell w/o really looking at it.  Try calling one of those "free estimates" places and have them come out and look at it.  You know, play dumb a little.


----------



## *amy* (May 5, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> For the best results, you would obviously want to have the subfloor as flat as possible. You would need to measure how much the floor is sagging and if there is some structural damage causing it. You would want to fix that before investing in a new floor. It's hard to tell w/o really looking at it. Try calling one of those "free estimates" places and have them come out and look at it. You know, play dumb a little.


 
Good idea.  I kept their card.  Actually, the whole floor may be dipped.  When I looked at the place, it had new carpeting & was unoccupied.  The day the movers moved my furniture in, it appeared as if everything was leaning away from the walls toward the center of the room.  Don't know what I'll find under the carpet - maybe Jimmy Hoffa   Can't wait to get rid of it.


----------



## ChefJune (May 5, 2008)

*amy* said:


> ...Don't know what I'll find under the carpet - maybe Jimmy Hoffa  Can't wait to get rid of it.


 
Rotflmao!


----------



## *amy* (May 5, 2008)

ChefJune said:


> Rotflmao!


 
In this condo, ya never know whatcha gonna find. 

Oh, now that I think of it - some of their floor samples looked like follow the yellow brick road lol. So... maybe I should pick another store.


----------

